# Sticky  How to Crop Medicate



## feralpigeon

A recurring topic at this site is how to proceed with crop medicating or feeding, sometimes referred to as crop gavage. I recently promised someone here that I would see about putting some links together that might help folks when faced with this situation. There is much concern for the first timer that care is given not to guide the syringe or tube into the trachea. The syringe or tube needs to bypass the first opening, which leads to the Trachea and is located directly behind the tongue. Different folks have developed their own techniques over time that they are comfortable with, most will all remind others not to force the tube or syringe, it should go down easily. It also can be felt and sometimes seen in the front, when inside the crop and properly placed. Below are several links to crop medicating/feeding for pigeons and beneath that are links to other bird species that should be very useful as well. As always, the bird should be stabilized first before any crop feeding begins. PDF files will take a bit longer to load and display, so please be patient.


*Pigeon Specific Links for Crop Medicating/Syringing:*

http://www.racingpigeonmall.com/loft/articles/re-hydrate.pdf

http://pigeoncote.com/vet/feedbaby/feedbaby.htm

http://vetafarm.com.au/videos/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FwuNJEQCW2g

http://www.youtube.com/user/Vetafarm

http://www.duckpolice.org/BirdWeb/PigeonResourceWeb/TubeFeedWeb/handfeedpigeon1.html

The above link is a step by step tutorial, so make sure you either go through the sub-headings on the left or select the "next" b*tton at the lower right of page.


*These are links to non-pigeon species of birds that include some helpful pointers in general
to keep in mind:*


http://www.tailfeathersnetwork.com/birdinformation/medicatingorally.php

http://www.birdhealth.com.au/bird/er/erformula.html

http://www.cagenbird.com/a04.htm

http://www.budgerigars.co.uk/manage/pracman.html


*And in case you would like to accessorize:*


http://www.petiatric.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=59

http://www.atozvetsupply.com/Products.html?PageID=&v=p&spid=83045&scat=3225

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=5760&N=2003+113184

fp


----------



## Skyeking

Hi fp,

Thank you for providing all this wonderful information on crop medicating, I will make sure it is flagged.

Here is the link to the vital basic lifesaving steps.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=11265


----------



## jazaroo

Great information fp, thanks for taking the time to post it.

Ron


----------



## Maggie-NC

fp - thaks for a terrific sleuth job again. I'm bookmarking.


----------



## Joe Black

Right on time.. I have a pigeon with Sour Crop.. Thanks a million...


----------

